# expanding foam -touch 'n foam/great stuff question



## Molch (Jul 15, 2011)

so I'm having the hardest time getting some Great Stuff. I can't buy it locally, and ordered it from acehardware and my packet has been stuck at the Anchorage UPS hub for 8 days now labeled "hazardous material irregularity" and neither UPS nor the shipper is interested in doing anything about it....*sigh*

so...our teeny tiny local hardware store offers expanding foam from a different label, "touch-n-foam". Is that basically the same as Great stuff? Would it be all right to use?


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Looking at the Manufacturer's MSDS, it appears to be the same or similar to Great Stuff. That is of course assuming you are talking about - Touch ‘n Foam HomeSeal Expanding Sealant.


----------



## Molch (Jul 15, 2011)

yes, they have touch n foam homeseal and maxfill, both of which are supposedly fine for outdoor use...

...has anyone on here used it? Does it perform about the same as Great stuff?


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Molch, do you think I can send from anchorage? Or think that this is also illegal?


----------



## Molch (Jul 15, 2011)

aaw, bless your kind heart - but I believe the very problem is that the cargo airline refused to carry it because it is "hazardous". I doubt you could mail it either...but thank for the thought


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

You should really browse the threads before asking questions....
I just started a thread about this product not long ago....
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ff-alternative-ecofriendly-gs.html#post585993

Please newcomers use the search feature...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/search.php


----------

